# Game Topics



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Ok guys none of us made the game thread for the Nets game  maybe we should coordinate this alittle better... seems DienerTime, Pacerholic and I can all make them. Knick Killer31, you want in as well? 

To make it simple lets just do it alphabetically? so it goes:

Auggie
DienerTime
(Knick Killer)
Pacerholic
and Auggie again, and so on...

is everyone ok with that? we all get to make about 20 game threads. this way, if for some reason you cant make one you can just pm ahead the next in line to do it, so we wont miss out on any GTs  I'll make the Pacers vs. Thunders topic today and DienerTime gets the next.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Auggie said:


> is everyone ok with that?



I am, but a gamethread must be in by no longer than 15 minutes before tip-off, also if anyone will be unable to make one please be sure to send me a PM.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Well we can't send PMs anymore, so if I can't do it i'll just make sure to mention it in a thread. I'm all for this.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I think this complicates things. I just think whoever wants to do it can do it. That's just my opinion. But I love how your jumping right back into things Auggie! I know I haven't exactly been the greatest moderator lately and I truly apologize. This is a stressful time of year for me. That's not an excuse though. I will make much more of an effort to help this forum out. And if we do decide to do this then yeah of course I'm willing to make game threads. Don't expect them to be like PF's from back in the day though!


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I love making game threads, but this 10 image limit thing really made my thread look worse, I hope that they can change that.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

who wants to do tomorrow VS bulls..? I can do it if you guys want me to but if any of you want to do it you can since I just did the one against the nets.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

DienerTime said:


> who wants to do tomorrow VS bulls..? I can do it if you guys want me to but if any of you want to do it you can since I just did the one against the nets.


Wait your turn little one. If Pacerholic can't do it he'll let us know.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Lol yeah I just lloooovvveee making game threads.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

DienerTime said:


> Lol yeah I just lloooovvveee making game threads.



I'm about to do one right now, I would've done it sooner, but I was too mad from the pathetic loss yesterday...


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Haha understood.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

auggie you got the one for tomorrow?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm lost. Did I miss my turn?


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I've been making them at the last second because I notice nobody has made one.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

And I thank you for that. Your doing a great job. Lets help him out boys!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

yea things got messed up the last few games  great job DT for stepping up. 

knick killer can ya do the next one, and after that pacerholic you're up, and we'll be back on track!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Auggie said:


> great job DT for stepping up.



:cheers:


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Auggie said:


> yea things got messed up the last few games  great job DT for stepping up.
> 
> knick killer can ya do the next one, and after that pacerholic you're up, and we'll be back on track!


Yep I'll do it.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice to see people making game threads while i'm gone :lol: last game thread was the Raptors one.

I'll get the next one.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Sorry I've just been so busy I've had absolutely no time.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Whatever happened to game threads like this?

We need more effort!


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

We aren't allowed to add more than ten pictures anymore.. I do a pretty good job with what we are allowed to do (not lately because nobody has been around) but we aren't allowed to do that anymore.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

No more than ten pictures? Wow, that's pathetic. Pretty much everyone has broadband these days, why does it matter?


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm sorry I haven't been able to do these anymore. I did so many, that I got really bored with it. Besides, most of them don't get more than like 10 posts anyway, so there's really no point in making them.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

DienerTime said:


> I'm sorry I haven't been able to do these anymore. I did so many, that I got really bored with it. Besides, most of them don't get more than like 10 posts anyway, so there's really no point in making them.


10 posts is a very positive output in a thread in this forum.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> 10 posts is a very positive output in a thread in this forum.



Well the Lakers thread got 7 pages! :sparta:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Well the Lakers thread got 7 pages! :sparta:


Because we *****ed about Travis Diener in every post.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

And because the Lakers fans posted.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Pacers Fan said:


> 10 posts is a very positive output in a thread in this forum.


Well if you guys like game threads so much, make them. It's not just up to me and Pacerholic.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

DienerTime said:


> Well if you guys like game threads so much, make them. It's not just up to me and Pacerholic.


Back in the day I ran Guess the Score competitions, poster of the month awards, guess monthly records; I started a ****load of threads on every topic I could think about, and I kept a massive archive of a bunch of ****, including some photoshop awards made by Box Man, Tactics, and others, in addition to making big game threads for 98% of games. I started in the '04-'05 season with all that ****, I think, and Box Man helped me for maybe a year and a half before I did them all on my own again. Do you know what our 8th grade Web Design class consisted of? It was 63 minutes long and probably 50 of those were dedicated to this forum, mainly in game threads, which took 30 minutes, sometimes less, sometimes more. I've contributed enough to this forum. I gave this forum 3 good years of constant, solid effort before I gave up and found a life outside the e-world. Needless to say, I had enough of this place and especially making massive game threads. I left here for a bit, but I came back when others picked up the slack and created topics because I wanted to be a poster, not a mod, and that's how it's going to stay. If you want this place to keep attracting posters, it's on you, because it's obvious that few others are willing to do anything. If you want ideas, I can help you because I ran this place for 3 years, being a mod or not.

This is the kind of **** I did: http://www.basketballforum.com/indiana-pacers/202440-2006-2007-indiana-pacers-roster-thread.html

My game thread archive: http://www.basketballforum.com/pacers-fans-pit/332354-game-threads.html

I wish I could find the big Archive thread I made, but this place won't allow extensive searches back in time.

My point, though. I've been here since 2002. I've been banned like 17 times as an annoying kid, and then progressed into an intelligent poster who had to carry this place sometimes. I've done enough in the past for this forum that no one, including you, should be telling me to do anything.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Pacers Fan said:


> Back in the day I ran Guess the Score competitions, poster of the month awards, guess monthly records; I started a ****load of threads on every topic I could think about, and I kept a massive archive of a bunch of ****, including some photoshop awards made by Box Man, Tactics, and others, in addition to making big game threads for 98% of games. I started in the '04-'05 season with all that ****, I think, and Box Man helped me for maybe a year and a half before I did them all on my own again. Do you know what our 8th grade Web Design class consisted of? It was 63 minutes long and probably 50 of those were dedicated to this forum, mainly in game threads, which took 30 minutes, sometimes less, sometimes more. I've contributed enough to this forum. I gave this forum 3 good years of constant, solid effort before I gave up and found a life outside the e-world. Needless to say, I had enough of this place and especially making massive game threads. I left here for a bit, but I came back when others picked up the slack and created topics because I wanted to be a poster, not a mod, and that's how it's going to stay. If you want this place to keep attracting posters, it's on you, because it's obvious that few others are willing to do anything. If you want ideas, I can help you because I ran this place for 3 years, being a mod or not.
> 
> This is the kind of **** I did: http://www.basketballforum.com/indiana-pacers/202440-2006-2007-indiana-pacers-roster-thread.html
> 
> ...


I'm not a mod though. I'm a regular poster just like you, and you and Box Man have kinda gotten on me lately about no gamethreads and stuff so i'm still wondering why it's up to me. I'll never be a mod here, the mods don't like me and hence won't add me to the team (it's up to mods who gets to mod, not admins). Plus, they seem to think Knick_Killer does a good job (pacerholic does a good job) and don't need 3 mods on one board. I'd understand if I wasn't active as a mod, but i'm not one. Now, if I was, sure i'd do that kind of stuff, because it would be a responsibility. I'm just tired of working to be a mod on here but never getting appreciated. I blog, I did game threads, i'm the most active Pacers poster, and i've been well behaved ever since being unbanned. Heck, I even spammed a website when one of the admins told me to and told me they would add me as a mod if I did. I've done everything to be a mod, and there isn't much else to do. So, pardon me if i'm tired of trying.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

DienerTime said:


> I'm not a mod though. I'm a regular poster just like you


Back before I was a mod, I still created game threads and ran this forum. The only things that mods can do that you can't are sticky threads and edit posts.



> and you and Box Man have kinda gotten on me lately about no gamethreads and stuff so i'm still wondering why it's up to me.


That was the only comment I made, I think. You did it before for a while, and it'd be cool if you continued. If not, then this forum has a better chance of dying.



> I'll never be a mod here, the mods don't like me and hence won't add me to the team (it's up to mods who gets to mod, not admins).


No, it's up to the admins. The mods just put their two cents in before someone is added.



> Plus, they seem to think Knick_Killer does a good job (pacerholic does a good job) and don't need 3 mods on one board. I'd understand if I wasn't active as a mod, but i'm not one.


Yeh. It's not at all your responsibility. It just helps.



> Now, if I was, sure i'd do that kind of stuff, because it would be a responsibility. I'm just tired of working to be a mod on here but never getting appreciated.


I probably created 60% of threads, ran contests, and posted game threads for a year and a half before I was made a mod. You don't have to be one to positively contribute.



> I blog, I did game threads, i'm the most active Pacers poster, and i've been well behaved ever since being unbanned. Heck, I even spammed a website when one of the admins told me to and told me they would add me as a mod if I did. I've done everything to be a mod, and there isn't much else to do. So, pardon me if i'm tired of trying.


Try again. PM an admin or ask Pacerholic to create a thread in the mod/admin forum about adding you if it matters that much. It's just a title.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I've just been told that a "Nomination thread" determines if someone is a mod.. if there are more mods don't think you should be a mod than ones that do, you don't get to be a mod. I'm not on good terms with most of the mods here, so the 2-3 times i've asked, i've been told no.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

DienerTime said:


> I'm not a mod though. I'm a regular poster just like you, and you and Box Man have kinda gotten on me lately about no gamethreads and stuff so i'm still wondering why it's up to me. I'll never be a mod here, the mods don't like me and hence won't add me to the team (it's up to mods who gets to mod, not admins). Plus, they seem to think Knick_Killer does a good job (pacerholic does a good job) and don't need 3 mods on one board. I'd understand if I wasn't active as a mod, but i'm not one. Now, if I was, sure i'd do that kind of stuff, because it would be a responsibility. I'm just tired of working to be a mod on here but never getting appreciated. I blog, I did game threads, i'm the most active Pacers poster, and i've been well behaved ever since being unbanned. Heck, I even spammed a website when one of the admins told me to and told me they would add me as a mod if I did. I've done everything to be a mod, and there isn't much else to do. So, pardon me if i'm tired of trying.


I thought it was your time to make game threads, so I figured you were just being lazy about making them. I figured that a few of you posters were on a rotation.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Box Man said:


> I thought it was your time to make game threads, so I figured you were just being lazy about making them. I figured that a few of you posters were on a rotation.


Nope, the rest of these guys in the rotation don't make them anymore other than Pacerholic recently.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

DienerTime said:


> I'm not a mod though. I'm a regular poster just like you, and you and Box Man have kinda gotten on me lately about no gamethreads and stuff so i'm still wondering why it's up to me. I'll never be a mod here, the mods don't like me and hence won't add me to the team (it's up to mods who gets to mod, not admins). *Plus, they seem to think Knick_Killer does a good job* (pacerholic does a good job) and don't need 3 mods on one board. I'd understand if I wasn't active as a mod, but i'm not one. Now, if I was, sure i'd do that kind of stuff, because it would be a responsibility. I'm just tired of working to be a mod on here but never getting appreciated. I blog, I did game threads, i'm the most active Pacers poster, and i've been well behaved ever since being unbanned. Heck, I even spammed a website when one of the admins told me to and told me they would add me as a mod if I did. I've done everything to be a mod, and there isn't much else to do. So, pardon me if i'm tired of trying.


Hahaha ouch. Sorry bud I have a life. I don't have time to be glued to the computer all day and night.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Hahaha ouch. Sorry bud I have a life. I don't have time to be glued to the computer all day and night.




If you don't have time for this forum then just quit already. You contribute absolutely nothing here anyways so what's the point with continuing?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

The Pacers forum has had a history of inactive mods, not that I care. We don't really need mods here, they only waste their time looking for things to edit and then choose to edit things that don't really need edited. Sure, mods are forum discussion leaders, but we have no discussion.

The whole mod title isn't that great anyway, DienerTime, if I was you, I would much rather be a pinko (assistant mod), but I don't know if they have those anymore. Besides, being a mod in an inactive forum sucks because you happen to quote your posts a lot.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Right but with more active mods there would be more to discuss.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Hahaha ouch. Sorry bud I have a life. I don't have time to be glued to the computer all day and night.


Sorry that was a heat of the post thing, didn't mean to offend you if I did.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

DienerTime said:


> Right but with more active mods there would be more to discuss.


With more active posters and a decent team we would have more to discuss. Regular, active posters are more important than mods.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Box Man said:


> they only waste their time looking for things to edit and then choose to edit things that don't really need edited.



I don't think I've ever edited anyone's post, ever...And I know that I've never given anyone any points or warnings, people here have always been pretty civilized so there never has been any need for that.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

DienerTime said:


> Sorry that was a heat of the post thing, didn't mean to offend you if I did.


And that's why your dream to be a mod will never come true.



PaCeRhOLiC said:


> If you don't have time for this forum then just quit already. You contribute absolutely nothing here anyways so what's the point with continuing?


I know you don't like me but that was unnecessary dude. There has been times where you have gone months without posting here and I never got in your face about it. Your being a hippocrate and I've lost a lot of respect for you because of it. Also urging a fellow moderator to quit publicly is definitely unacceptable. I don't know whats up your *** these days but it aint cool. Unfortunately for you I'm not going anywhere, so deal with it. I don't care if you don't like me but you better respect me.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Let's calm down, guys. Last thing we need is for the Mods/posters to be arguing (it's happened before, and the results are never good). 

If you guys have a problem, I would suggest either airing it out through PMs or in another forum...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

DienerTime said:


> *I love making game threads*, but this 10 image limit thing really made my thread look worse, I hope that they can change that.





DienerTime said:


> I'm sorry I haven't been able to do these anymore. I did so many, that I got really bored with it. Besides, most of them don't get more than like 10 posts anyway, so there's really no point in making them.


Hmmm.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Look dude I worked today, I had no time to make a thread.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> And that's why your dream to be a mod will never come true.


You've insulted me before and you actually are a mod. You're calling Pacerholica hipocrite but you are one yourself.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

DienerTime said:


> You've insulted me before and you actually are a mod. You're calling Pacerholica hipocrite but you are one yourself.


I'm not getting into this...especially not with you.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> I'm not getting into this...especially not with you.


What do you mean by that?


----------

